# "Grid down" test of charcoal powered generator



## radicaldalzero (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

radicaldalzero said:


>


Good job Radical Dan!

Do you think you should put a filter or a screen to keep any of the charcoal fines from clogging the system?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Pretty smart how he uses the carbon dioxide from the not fully burned exhaust to help control the charcoal burn rate. The carbon dioxide gives up it's oxygen molecule to the burning charcoal turning it onto carbon monoxide making the charcoal gas burning more efficient.

Slippy, I think the foam filter in the fat PVC section of pipe acts as the filter. @Slippy


----------



## radicaldalzero (Jul 1, 2016)

The white tube after the radiator is exactly that. It collects any dust or fine particles before they can enter the engine. Thanks for the response.


----------



## radicaldalzero (Jul 1, 2016)

I haven't had to clean out the drum yet but a shop-vac can suck up everything at the bottom of the 55 gallon drum that won't burn.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice job.


----------



## Boromir (Aug 20, 2016)

Rudolph Diesel would be proud. His early engines were coal dust fed.


----------

